# Cleaning Egg QUestion



## Alfred (May 9, 2013)

I have a couple of eggs that have caked mud on them. Is it alright to wipe them with a clean water rag prior to putting them in the incubator ? or will it mess them up? Of should I just put them in incubator dirty?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Alfred said:


> I have a couple of eggs that have caked mud on them. Is it alright to wipe them with a clean water rag prior to putting them in the incubator ? or will it mess them up? Of should I just put them in incubator dirty?


Never put soiled ones in the bator, never wash before incubator, but mud....mabe you can take it off with sandpaper?


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I had an egg that mud or crap on it in the incubator.. And it hatched fine.. I don't know of
Anything against it


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

leviparker said:


> I had an egg that mud or crap on it in the incubator.. And it hatched fine.. I don't know of
> Anything against it


Good to hear that fact debunked as a myth!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Jim said:


> Never put soiled ones in the bator, never wash before incubator, but mud....mabe you can take it off with sandpaper?


I pointed to you, and said "NO" outloud to you! Sandpaper? There is a bloom on the egg that keeps air from entering the egg and letting it ruin, or anything bad happening to it under normal circumstances until it's hatched. I'm not sure, but I'm thinking that sandpaper (Sandpaper?) will mess that bloom up. Just an FYI. Sandpaper. Blew me away with that one, gotta go change the avatar, now!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

In the hen's nest, anything that is on the egg or gets on the egg, stays on the egg until hatching. Other eggs that break and get egg residue and then dirt from the nest are often on the eggs, etc. Doesn't seem to affect the hatch. 

If it were me, I'd leave it as is and see how it goes. The bloom protects the egg from bacteria from dirt, manure and debris.


----------



## chickendweller (Jul 16, 2013)

Taking sand paper or washing it with water would probably be okay, Don't move the egg up and down or side to side. If you was it with water, within 12 degrees celsius of room temp is reasonable. If you want to learn more about it, this site helps me with just about anything http://chickencove.wix.com/chickenraising


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Taking sand paper, or washing it, damage the bloom, and let bacteria into the egg. Don't wash the egg until you are sure that you don't want to hatch it, and ready to keep it in the fridge.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I received some of mine, when they were shipped, with some mud a crud on them. I just took a slightly wet paper towl and lightly tried to knock the biggest chunks off, but I wouldn't wash them or use sandpaper on them. In the nest they get covered with muck and Broodys hatch those out without a prob.


----------

